# TO purchase new Jetter



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Helo guys I hope everone is doing well ? I am Planing to get new Trailer Jetter was considering cart jetter but not eough room in my Van . I have got quote so far on couple of jetter but waiting for other quote from manfacture wanted to know you guys opinion on these jetter which one is good for the money I am doing from 2" to 8' Inch max pipe sizes mostly residental and some commercial . 
1- Price Spartan 758 $ 29,111.99. No Nozzles included are extra depending which Nozzles.
2- Price Moongose 123 34, 886 Including Nozzles plus $ 1900 Feright charge .
3- Iam Getting price on JNW Eagle 200 Or Brute . 
4- I am considering American Jetter that has build in trailer with few options but not sure how good are they ?

Appreciate your comment on above jetters or any recommendtions 

Thank you !


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i got the spartan elite and was able to talk the rep into throwing in a nozzel set for free, which he did. loving the spartan.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> i got the spartan elite and was able to talk the rep into throwing in a nozzel set for free, which he did. loving the spartan.


I already talked to my rep told me do not buy nozzles from us they mark itup so much buyit from some one else .


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought the mongoose 184 and it's one of the best purchases I've ever made. A very high quality beast of a machine, the remote is awesome and it paid for itself quickly. 

I used to track the annual revenue ($75,000+) but don't do that anymore. I would guess we'll over $100k annually now.


----------

